# Landini and Italian Ars Nova (14th Century) - Alla Francesca



## Josh (Oct 29, 2014)

I found this CD in the bargain bin at a local second-hand shop today and picked it up out of curiosity. I'm not yet familiar with Medieval music of this type, but it's quite beautiful and well-performed. It's not purely vocal as there are lengthy intermittent passages of instrumental bliss.

This is a Japanese import of a CD that was originally released in France. If you happen to find a copy for a reasonable price, don't hesitate. Anyone out there familiar with this recording?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Just fyi, the Italian music of the 14th Century is called Trecento, not Ars Nova.


----------



## Josh (Oct 29, 2014)

violadude said:


> Just fyi, the Italian music of the 14th Century is called Trecento, not Ars Nova.


Thanks for the info. I guess the people in France who published the CD should have known better.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I wanted that Alla Francesca CD but couldn't find it. Instead, I purchased _Landini and His Time: 14th Century Italian Ars Nova_ by Ensemble Alba Musica Kyo, which I liked a lot. Those Italian Medieval musics are so melodious.










This album also uses "Italian Ars Nova" in its title. I read a Medieval/Renaissance music primer that recommended not to use the term "Italian ars nova" because it's confusing and Italian didn't have corresponding "ars antiqua."

According to Wikipedia:
_The term [Ars Nova] is sometimes used more generally to refer to all European polyphonic music of the 14th century. For instance "Italian ars nova" is sometimes used to denote the music of Francesco and his compatriots; however, Trecento music is the more common term for music in Italy._


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

bravissimo Francesco Landini one of the best italian classical composer if not composer of late medieval era and one of the utter best italian ever.. the man was blind if im accurated so this make him even greater.


----------

